
2019 Data Predictions: Demise of Big Data and Rise of Intelligent Apps - rad_gruchalski
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbestechcouncil/2019/02/22/2019-data-predictions-demise-of-big-data-and-rise-of-intelligent-apps/
======
codpiece
Very interesting article. I know a few consultancies who are betting heavily
on Data Lakes, though the predictions seem to be tilted towards the writer's
vested interests.

